# HOW MANY Pieces in your tool kit?



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

Mine is a 02 530i sport. 7 pieces. There seem to be room for 3 more. Is anything missing?


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

FireWalker said:


> Mine is a 02 530i sport. 7 pieces. There seem to be room for 3 more. Is anything missing?


Do you have the wheel alignment tool?


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

We need to know what pieces you have before answering the "What's Missing?" question.

Regards...JL


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

SRFast said:


> We need to know what pieces you have before answering the "What's Missing?" question.
> 
> Regards...JL


From memory, I bet he has:
1) Water Pump Plier
2) Sunroof Emergency Crank
3) Screwdriver
4) Small Wrench
5) Tow Hook (OK, I cheated and looked at my picture)
6) Wheel Lock Key
7) Wheel Alignment tool
8) There is space for a Spark Plug wrench on some cars... my friends 318i has it...

I think that's it... :dunno:


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

Salvator said:


> Do you have the wheel alignment tool?


Is that the straight tool with plastic at one end? No I don't have that one, just empty space for it. Wonder why, I know nothing was taken out of the tool kit. They must include different pieces with different models and for different markets.


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

My toolkit contents look exactly like this:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

FireWalker said:


> Is that the straight tool with plastic at one end? No I don't have that one, just empty space for it. Wonder why, I know nothing was taken out of the tool kit. They must include different pieces with different models and for different markets.


US Spec vehicles do not come with this tool... But you're BMW dealer will be happy to sell it to you for about $7... I've used it once, don't think it works particularly well, but it fills the hole in the tool kit nice...


----------



## FlyingBMWman (Oct 29, 2003)

FireWalker said:


> My toolkit contents look exactly like this:


 This brings me to a somewhat OT question:

in "good" old Europe we are quite used to carry a collapsible reflecting red warning triangle in our tool kit, and you seem to have a big empty space for that. What's the situation Stateside (or Canada): are you actually allowed to use anything like it (for advance warning for a stationary car where you wouldn't expect one, say in an accident or with a blown tire) e.g alongside the highway or on the hard shoulder (emergency lane)? Just curious... Some EU countries even require that you carry 2 of these, to warn traffic in 2 directions, but I think that'll change once the new additions start following the old rules (;-).


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

I was told that the warning trangle was excluded from the US kit by the attorneys. They felt that there was liability created by including a warning devise that could be blown or fall over. 

I had a few tools missing when I bought my car CPO so I ordered then, including the wheel alignment tool. Cost me a bundle for some pretty cheap tools but I wanted a complete set of original tools (excluding the triangle). I have seen that triangle for sale on a couple of sites. 

It's amazing how the tool kits in BMWs keep getting smaller over the years. My E12 had a pretty impressive set of higher quality tools. I guess the good part of that is we are a lot less likely to need them for our cars now than back in 1979.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

FlyingBMWman said:


> This brings me to a somewhat OT question:
> 
> in "good" old Europe we are quite used to carry a collapsible reflecting red warning triangle in our tool kit, and you seem to have a big empty space for that. What's the situation Stateside (or Canada): are you actually allowed to use anything like it (for advance warning for a stationary car where you wouldn't expect one, say in an accident or with a blown tire) e.g alongside the highway or on the hard shoulder (emergency lane)?


You get the warning triangle, fire extinguisher, and first aid kit. In the US, we don't get the same ones you do, because:

o Warning triangle - doesn't meet USDOT wind tip-over requirements
o Fire extinguisher - not UL approved
o First aid kit - contains a scalpel, not all contents have FDA approval

It was easier for BMW to not include these, and to have substitutes (which unfortunately don't have the same mounting hardware - in fact, no hardware at all) available for purchase at dealers for those who want them.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

No triangle for Canadian cars either....

If you would like some better quality wheel alignment guides, get the "pit style mag guides" listed here: http://www.durable1.com/mag-guides.htm toward the bottom of the page. The 12mm version will work on BMW's.

I had him thread mine though, as that was my preference over the non-threaded, quick release system...

They are very nicely made.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

540 M-Sport said:


> If you would like some better quality wheel alignment guides, get the "pit style mag guides" listed here: http://www.durable1.com/mag-guides.htm toward the bottom of the page. The 12mm version will work on BMW's.


 Ultimate Garage also has very nice wheel alignment pins... http://www.ultimategarage.com/whlhgr.html


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

operknockity said:


> Ultimate Garage also has very nice wheel alignment pins... http://www.ultimategarage.com/whlhgr.html


Seen them, but the checkering on the ends turns me off....if you are not super careful, you can grind up the inserts on your wheels when sliding them on. That's why I like the smooth, tapered ends on the ones I suggested... I'm being picky, but if you REALLY want the "ultimate" wheel alignment pins... I think the ones at the bottom of this page are it:
http://www.durable1.com/mag-guides.htm The only change I requested, was to have them threaded, but the smooth version should work fine, just like the stock BMW one.


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah mine looks like that! 

which means that i'm missing this thing too!


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

OK, I have the wheel alignment tool (purchased it) but I am missing what I think is a spark plug wrench and one other small piece just above that. Can anyone identify the parts or part numbers so I can trak them down? The part I am missing is just to the right of the strap in the picture, above the tow 'eye' hook and the small piece to the left of the larger wrench and to the right of the crowbar. ( know where to get the triangle but they are currently out and will only take an order of 5 or more.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

This is the kit in 5/00 and newer cars. 









This is the kit in the E38, and pre 5/00 E39s.









Try these two places for triangles:
www.eurobuyers.com
www.LeatherZ.com

71 60 1 092 427 
71 60 1 092 428
are the part numbers for the warning triangle that fits in my E38 7 series. (Pre 5/00 production) The one ending in 428 is the same triangle without a plastic carrying case. I picked one up for my car when we were in Munich.

71 60 1 095 457 
is for E38s made after 5/00 and is shorter.

71 60 1 095 535 
is the part number for the warning triangle that came out of our ED 2003 E39. It is smaller than the E38 one. I think E39s from before 5/00 use the 092 427 one.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

540 M-Sport said:


> No triangle for Canadian cars either....
> 
> If you would like some better quality wheel alignment guides, get the "pit style mag guides" listed here: http://www.durable1.com/mag-guides.htm toward the bottom of the page. The 12mm version will work on BMW's.
> 
> ...


 $60/pair!!!! Yikes!

Goto Leatherz and buy a SS one. One is all you need.....and throw the OEM one away...it's junk

I made some SS ones for the autox guys and they were only $20 ea


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

It's a bit pricey, but you can get most of the 'missing' tools from samstagsales.com. The wheel pin is junk, but it's the only one that'll fit in the stock location. All the aftermarket ones (I use a Mercedes Benz one for $7) are too fat to fit there.

I'll go take a pic of the toolkit in my M6 at lunch. It has at least 2x more tools than newer cars.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Elwood said:


> $60/pair!!!! Yikes!
> 
> Goto Leatherz and buy a SS one. One is all you need.....and throw the OEM one away...it's junk
> 
> I made some SS ones for the autox guys and they were only $20 ea


Two really makes alignment a lot faster and more precise. Otherwise you can be kind of rotating around a bit to line up on the hub.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

540 M-Sport said:


> Two really makes alignment a lot faster and more precise. Otherwise you can be kind of rotating around a bit to line up on the hub.


the time it takes to wiggle the wheel for final alignment is far easier then threading in another post....and then having to remove it. I originally made myself 2....and by the time I finished the 2nd wheel, I chucked the extra in the toolbox.

Course for ultimate alignment, use 5!!!  I currently have the original 2 plus 3 leftover from the batch I made for the autox boys >:]


----------

